
Microsoft-Amazon patent deal covers Kindle, Linux - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/02/microsoft-amazon-patent-deal-covers-kindle-linux.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
ajju
_Microsoft says it has reached more than 600 licensing agreements since
launching its intellectual-property licensing program in December 2003._

Wonder how much they've made so far from this new line of business.

